# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  персонаж на празднике

## Я&нина

Задумала ввести в свою программу Фрекен Бок, почему? сама работаю в школе, провожу праздники детям с 1 по 11 классы, выпускные, дни рождения, юбилеи, свадьбы и в принципе  этот персонаж везде думаю отлично впишется.Конечно хочется ростовую куклу, дороговато, директор школы не пойдет на это, а сама... короче думаю. собираю копилочку материалов про эту душку, делюсь с вами, что есть, авось и мне идейки подскажут.

----------


## Я&нина

[IMG]http://*********su/1512304m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1513328m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1568627m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1571699m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1569651m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1570675m.png[/IMG]
итак, звалась она... Фрекен Бок, Бок)))))

----------


## Я&нина

ой, как здорово!!!!!!!!!!!http://youtu.be/v4wJtoId9rQ
вот этот образ мне приглянулся, правда носик побелее нужно)))))) ведь еще и для деток  :Grin:  :Yes4:

----------


## Я&нина

ФРЕКЕН БОК- ЭТО КЛАССИКА ДОМОМУЧИТЕЛЬНИЦЫ....фрекен бок - классика домомучительницы
 1. она может к молодым набиваться в няньки для малышей
2. может деньги собирать в два кармана на девочку и на мальчика
3. Напрашиваться гостям в домомучительницы для их деток
4. может просто подходить -знакомиться, а давайте знакомиться))(хотя это Карсон говорил)
5. она оживит атмосферу любого праздника, станцевать -танцуй, Россия, и плачь Европа.....
– Появление Карлсона и знакомство с детьми.
– Карлсон предлагает детям поиграть в его любимые игры и эстафеты. Дарит призы детям.
– Карлсон предлагает немного пошалить, но тут появляется Фрекен Бок и все планы рушатся.
– Она заствляет всех заняться уборкой, а Карлсон в это время предлагает детям перевоспитать домомучительницу.
– В итоге она согласна выполнить любое желание Малыша и Карлсона если они опередят ее в эстафете на уборку (специальное шуточное испытание).
– Малыш, Карлсон и их друзья побеждают и просят разрешить Фрекен Бок выключить свет в комнате и с фонариками отправиться на крышу. Она разрешает.
– Всем детям раздаются фонарики, гасят свет, меняется музыка и вот мы на крыше!
– Карлсон кого то увидел и предлагает детям затаиться.
– Появляются жулики, они не видят детей. В руках у них сумка с наворованным добром. 
– Карлсон предлагает детям напугать их. Они накидывают на себя простыни и когда жулики возвращаются, гонятся за ними. Ловят их.
– Включается свет. Жулики пойманы, видят детей и обещают исправиться и вернуть все награбленное. Дети соглашаются.
– Тут вновь появляется Фрекен Бок и выносит Малышу большой и красивый торт.
– Все поздравляют именинника–Малыша.
– Дискотека от Карлсона и волшебный салют от исправившихся жуликов. 
– Во время бала возможны выступления фокусников, танцоров, магов, дрессированных животных, акробатов и многих других детских артистов

----------


## Я&нина

http://files.mail.ru/RQXRPM
 Музычка:
тема карлсона
с пылесосом
кого здесь надо воспитывать
Карлсон гонится за грабителями1
Фрекен бок

----------

natalka-73r (23.02.2022)

----------


## Я&нина

цитаты из мультика
— Займись этим зверем. Только будь осторожна – собака не стерильна. 
— Ваше курение может пагубно отразиться на моем здоровье! 

— А я сошла с ума! Какая досада...

— Безобразие! Смотреть противно!

— Ботинок есть, а ребенка в нем нет! 

— А кого здесь надо воспитывать?

----------


## Я&нина

ааа, еще нашла))))
— Какая агрессивная собака!
— Ку-ку, мой мальчик!

— Мадам!
— Между прочим, мадемуазель! 

— Надеюсь, Фрекен Бок, вы любите детей?
— Как вам сказать... Безумно! 
— Не надо... Я вас боюсь. 

— Опять розыгрыш. Шалунишка!..

— Отдай плюшку!..

— По телевизору показывают жуликов... Ну чем я хуже?! 

— Скажи мне, милый ребёнок: в каком ухе у меня жужжит?
— В левом.
— А вот и не угадал!

— Тра-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля, а я сошла с ума... Какая досада. 

— Фу! Как некультурно!

----------


## Я&нина

использовала на празднике[IMG]http://*********su/1570674m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Я&нина

Карлсон, который живет на крыше, вот еще интересно...
      Лучшее в мире привидение с мотором, он же — мужчина в самом расцвете сил, в меру упитанный и в меру воспитанный, прилетев на юбилейный «день варенья», конечно, очень удивится, увидев, как вырос его любимый Малыш - так он будет, на радость всем, называть юбиляра.
      Сердобольный Карлсон обязательно захочет «заправить» Малыша вареньем, из банки, которую на этот раз прихватил с собой ввиду особого случая.
Потом проказник предложит немного пошалить. Юбиляр может растеряться от такого неожиданного предложения, и Карлсон примется за дело сам. Разбив пару стаканов и тарелок, он станет всех успокаивать, говоря, что это все ерунда, дело житейское. тут вмешивается Фрекен бок....., конкурсы, игры....
      Порезвившись, лучший в мире поздравитель  и домомучительница  исполняют в честь Малыша юбилейную оду, заправившись каким-либо видом горючего с праздничного стола, с чувством хорошо выполненного долга отправится в свой маленький домик на крыше...

----------


## Я&нина

а вот отрывок из сценария, просто отличный -автор Киселева Татьяна
Карлсон Дорогие телезрители, я с удовольствием сообщаю вам о том, что настало время для передачи…
Фрекен Бок (голос за сценой) Где этот негодник! Сейчас я ему задам!
Малыш (хватается за голову) Ой, опять эта домомучительница.
Карлсон (громким шепотом, высовываясь из телевизора) Ты что, пригласил ее к нам на крышу?
Малыш Да нет, конечно. Она наверно увидела твое письмо… Ой, что теперь будет (убегает и садится к детям, Карлсон замирает в телевизоре)
Фрекен Бок (вбегает в зал, подбегает к телевизору) Нахал, негодяй! Немедленно вылезай из этого ящика (начинает колотить по телевизору выбивалкой для ковров. А Карлсон делает вид, будто уворачивается от ударов). Я тебе сейчас устрою сладкую жизнь!
Карлсон Мадам, прекратите выбивать наш телевизор!
Фрекен Бок Я буду выбивать на только этот ваш телевизор, но и тебе устрою хорошую трепку. Это ты опять стащил мои плюшки? 

Звучит «Рэгтайм». Карлсон выскакивает из телевизора, Фрекен Бок бежит за ним, пытаясь поддать ему выбивалкой, ругается, Карлсон ловко уворачивается. Вдруг он резко останавливается и спокойно говорит.

Карлсон Мадам, а у Вас молоко убежало.
Фрекен Бок Боже мой! Молоко!...(бежит к двери, останавливается) Молоко?..Позвольте у меня нет никакого молока. Безобразник! Ты еще и разыграть меня решил? (наступает на Карлсона)
Карлсон Мадам, держите себя в руках. Почтенная женщина, а что себе позволяете? Тем более в такой день…
Фрекен Бок Какой-такой день? По-моему не очень-то удачный, потому что кто-то стащил мои любимые плюшки и затащил на эту крышу Малыша. Кстати, а где он? (внимательно смотрит в зал, останавливает взгляд на Малыше)
Малыш (скромно) Здрасте!
Фрекен Бок (строго) Здрасте-здрасте! (выдавливая из себя улыбку) Мой мальчик, тебе не пристало находиться в таком обществе (подходит к Малышу, тащит его за руку за собой, он нехотя выходит за ней). 
Карлсон (с вызовом) В каком это таком обществе!
Фрекен Бок (с ног до головы осматривает Карлсона) Подозрительная личность! (К малышу) Ну чему хорошему он может научить?... А это что такое (увидела детей, подходит к девочке) Безобразие! В мое время такие юбки не носили, куда только воспитатели смотрят! (к мальчику) А это что за прическа!? Срочно к парикмахеру! И родителей на педсовет – ко мне! (выходит на середину) Я знаю, что нужно этим детям… Ремня! 
Карлсон А может не надо?
Фрекен Бок Молодой человек, вы с кем разговариваете. Со мной, с лучшей домоуправительницей – Фрекен Бок! Всем ремня! И каждого в угол! Я найду для всех угол! (ходит по залу и говорит детям) И тебя в угол, и тебя…
Малыш (в это же время шепотом, чтобы не слышала Фрекен Бок) Карлсон, надо что-то делать.
Карлсон Спокойствие, только спокойствие. Мадам, а вы любите телевидение?
Фрекен Бок Глупый вопрос, кто же в наше время не любит телевидение!
Карлсон Тогда вам необычайно повезло. Как раз сегодня меня пригласили вести праздничный концерт.
Фрекен Бок Так ты что, получается, артист?
Карлсон Получается, артист! Я и петь могу, и танцевать, и…
Фрекен Бок А ты милый мой еще и хвастун. Безобразие! Развелось вас на нашем телевидении…
Карлсон Да я Вам сейчас покажу – Вам понравится. Присаживайтесь (Фрекен Бок садится в зрительный зал). Вы какие передачи любите?
Фрекен Бок Ну, например, я люблю передачу «В гостях у сказки».
Карлсон Пожалуйста! 

Звучит заставка «В гостях у сказки», инсценировка сказки
Фрекен Бок Браво-браво! Великолепно! (выбегает на сцену) Карлсончик дорогой, а можно мне тоже попасть в телевизор?
Карлсон Ну, не знаю…(издеваясь) Как такая большая тетя залезет в такой маленький телевизор.
Фрекен Бок (достает из-за спины выбивалку) Негодник, я тебе сейчас покажу большую тетю!
Карлсон Хорошо-хорошо (уступает ей место). Прошу! (уходит, берет руль, надевает знак «Мерседес»).
Фрекен Бок Так, что там у нас дальше по программе (растягивается в улыбке) А сейчас дорогие мои деточки мы посмотрим передачу «Главная дорога». 

Карлсон «выезжает» на сцену, останавливается.

Карлсон Эх, прокачу! 
Фрекен Бок Карлсон, ты куда собрался?
Карлсон Да вот, хочу прокатиться на своем «Мерседесе».
Фрекен Бок А ты знаешь, как вести себя на дороге?
Карлсон Чего там знать-то захотел поехать налево – повернул налево, захотел направо – направо.
Фрекен Бок Все понятно. А ну-ка, паркуй свой «Мерседес» где-нибудь в сторонке, садись, смотри и слушай, как нужно вести себя на дороге.
На сцену выходит группа детей, в центре девочка, одетая в костюм инспектора ГАИ.

ПЕСНЯ «ВЕСЕЛЫЙ СВЕТОФОР»

После песни все, кроме инспектора ГАИ, который строго наблюдает за тем, что происходит, выезжают со сцены в зал, имитируя езду на дороге.

МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ КОМПОЗИЦИЯ «СЛУЧАЙ НА ДОРОГЕ» 

Фрекен Бок Бывают паузы рекламные, а у нас будет игральная пауза!
Малыш А разве такие на телевидении бывают?
Фрекен Бок Не знаю, как на телевидении, а у нас будет. Помогайте мне (Карлсон и Малыш выносят тазик, 2 веревки, прищепки и 10 пар перемешанных носков, берут в помощники по одному мальчику, растягивают веревки, Фрекен Бок в это время с охмуряющим взглядом идет к родителям). Совсем скоро наступит день самой прекрасной половины человечества – 8 марта. Все мужчины в этот день готовы носить нас на руках. (к родителю) Мужчина, вы готовы носить нас на руках?.. Ах, шарман! Ну, тогда выходите. (к другому) Молодой человек, будьте любезны, присоединяйтесь (когда мужчины выйдут) Не бойтесь, носить на руках никого не нужно. Ваша задача – помочь развесить носки, но только обязательно разобрав их по парам.

ИГРА «БОЛЬШАЯ СТИРКА»

Карлсон Здорово, а я тоже одну интересную игру знаю. Малыш помогай (Малыш выносит большие штаны, Карлсон – связку шаров).
Малыш (прикладывая к себе) Ух, ты, какие огромные!
Карлсон Нравится? Мой любимый размер.

ИГРА «СОБЕРИ ШАРЫ В ШТАНЫ»

Карлсон Фрекен Бок, а Вы знаете, кто лучший в мире фокусник и волшебник?
Фрекен Бок Кажется догадываюсь…это ты?
Карлсон Конечно же я!
Фрекен Бок Ну, тогда я объявляю следующую передачу – «На арене цирка»!

Звучит «Узундара» (из балета А.Хачатуряна «Гаянэ»)

ФОКУСЫ «ВОЛШЕБНАЯ ТРУБА» и «ЧЕРНЫЙ ЯЩИК» 
Из «Черного ящика» Карлсон достает конфеты и угощает детей.
Карлсон и Фрекен Бок выходят вместе на сцену.

----------


## Я&нина

Пеппи Длинныйчулок и Фрекен Бок

( Театрализованная игровая программа для детей и родителей)

Действующие лица:
Пеппи Длинныйчулок,
Фрекен Бок

Пеппи: - Привет, ребята! Вы узнали меня? Конечно, это я – Пеппилотта-Виктуалина-Рольгардина, а для вас я просто – Пеппи! Вы спросите, что я тут делаю? И это очень интересный вопрос! Я пригласила вас в гости, чтобы повеселиться, поиграть и немножко пошалить. А вы хотите повеселиться? (Дети отвечают).Тогда начнем!

(Звучит веселая музыка и Пеппи танцует. В финале танца она приносит большую корзину с призами и ставит ее на самое видное место)

Пеппи: - Вы спрашиваете меня, что это такое? Отвечаю: это призы для самых веселых и догадливых ребят. А кто здесь самый догадливый? Сейчас мы проверим! Итак, загадки:

(Пеппи загадывает веселые загадки, а отгадавшим вручает призы)

Пеппи: - Правда, весело у нас? Здорово! Но несправедливо. Вы спросите, почему? Потому что мы веселимся, а кто-то сидит и скучает. Вы спросите, кто же это? Отвечаю: Это Фрекен Бок, та самая домоуправительница, которая воспитывала Малыша. Но сейчас она изменилась, стала добрее. Вот только сейчас она скучает – ведь Малыш уехал к дяде Федору в Простоквашино, а она осталась одна. Давайте пригласим ее к нам в гости!

( Пеппи руководит залом, все аплодируют, выходит грустная Фрекен Бок)

Ф.Б: - (вздыхая) Ах, как мне одной скучно, Малыша нет, нет и Карлсона. Ой, а это кто?
Пеппи: - Это я, Фрекен Бок, Пеппи Длинныйчулок. А со мной мои друзья.
Ф.Б: - Как я рада вас видеть. Какие замечательные дети! Симпатичные девчонки и замечательные мальчишки. А кого же здесь больше? Девчонок или мальчишек?
Пеппи: - А мы сейчас проверим! Ребята, мы сейчас с вами проведем игру, а Фрекен Бок определит, кого же больше, девчонок или мальчишек?

( Пеппи и Ф.Б. проводит игру с залом “Раз цветочек, два цветочек”. )

Раз цветочек, два цветочек. (раскрывают бутончики рук)
вот для вас букетики (крутят этими бутончиками пред грудью)
Мы подарим, мы подарим (руки вперед вытянув)
цветики, цветики.(раскрывают бутончики рук)
Бег на месте, бег на месте ( бежим на месте)
Радости, радости (улыбаемся друзьям).
Ну-ка дружно, ну-ка вместе: Девочки! (кричат девочки)
Мальчики! (кричат мальчики).

Ф.Б: - Да, и девчонок и мальчишек здесь сегодня много. Да какие все красивые, нарядные, веселые. Наверное, и танцевать любите, и играть?
Пеппи: - Конечно, любят. Давайте сейчас поиграем в танцевальную игру.

( Пеппи и Ф.Б. проводят танцевально-музыкальную игру )

Ф.Б: - Очень интересная игра, а ребята какие ловкие! Жалко, что мой Малыш в Простоквашино и не может поиграть с нами.
Пеппи: - Да не расстраивайтесь вы так, уважаемая Фрекен Бок. Ему в Простоквашино тоже весело. Ведь там у него столько друзей!
Ф.Б: - Правда? А кто там живет, в Простоквашино?
Пеппи: - Сейчас вам ребята расскажут. Ребята, вы помните, кто живет в Простоквашино?

( дети вспоминают и пречисляют героев м/ф “Каникулы в Простоквашино” Дядя Федор, Кот Матроскин, Пес Шарик, Корова Мурка, Теленок Гаврюша, Почтальон Печкин, Галчонок Хватайка, Папа и Мама).

Ф.Б: - О, какие всезнающие дети! Мой Малыш тоже очень любит мультфильмы и знает многих сказочных героев. А вы знаете?
Пеппи : - Конечно знают, правда, ребята?
Ф.Б: – Сейчас, сейчас… Я загадаю вам загадки, вы же дружно мне отвечайте.

( Ф.Б. загадывает загадки по сказкам, дети отгадывают сказочных героев, Пеппи вручает призы).

Пеппи: – Внимание, внимание!
Начинаем сказочное состязание!
Разыгрываем сейчас кучу конфет,
Веселей этой потехи нет!

( Выбирают детей из зала и устраивают веселую конфетную эстафету “Ура, каникулы!”)

Строит две шеренги по 4-5 человек. На старте стоит Пеппи и дает отмашку. Первый из команды бежит на финиш, где стоит Фрекен с тарелками конфет. Надо взять свою конфетку,  и крикнуть «Ура, каникулы!». Вернуться назад, стукнуть по ладошке второго игрока команды. И так повторяется , пока какая-то команда не выполнит задание полностью. Победителям – конфеты в подарок.

Ф.Б: - Такие замечательные, веселые друзья собрались в этом зале. Даже скучать не приходится. Я сейчас сыграю с вами в одну очень интересную игру. Когда-то я сама играла в нее в детстве.

( Проводит игру с детьми “Раньше мы пойдем направо”, которая заканчивается веселым танцем. Самым веселым плясунам – призы.)

Все встают в хоровод и повторяют движения за словами.
любой игротанец

Пеппи: - Фрекен Бок, а можно я немного пошалю с ребятами?
Ф.Б: - Ну, что ж, я сегодня добрая… Разрешаю, но немного.
Пеппи: - Прекрасно! Я приготовила одну замечательную шутку. Для этой шутки мне нужны добровольцы.

(Выбирает игроков из зала и проводит игру “Раз, два, три…”, стараясь запутать детей , победителю достается шоколадка)

На стол или стул кладется шоколадка. Стоят вокруг стола после того, как она скажет «Три!», взять шоколадку. Кто успел – тому она и достается в качестве приза. Но Пеппи всех путает. Говорит: «Раз, два, три…надцать». Или «Раз, два, три…дцать!» Или: «Раз, два, три…ста!» Или еще что-то, типа: три…татушечки, три…бабах!» Вообщем, игра идет, пока идет. И совершенно неожиданно Пеппи произносит: «Раз, два, три!»

Ф. Б: - А теперь я хочу пошалить с ребятами и предлагаю свою игру!
Пеппи: - О, Фрекен Бок, вы тоже умеете шалить?
Ф.Б: - Да нет же, Пеппи, этой милой игре меня научил мой Малыш. И я хочу научить ребят.

( Игра с шариками. Победителям – призы).

Двум добровольцам на обе ноги привязывают шарики воздушные. По команде нужно топнуть и лопнуть шарики противника, не давая лопнуть свои. Кто быстрее лопнет оба шарика, тот и победитель.

Пеппи: -Ребята, какую интересную игру предложила нам Фрекен Бок, вам понравилось? Тогда давайте споем для нее песенку.

( Исполняют под фонограмму песню)

Лучше всего поются песенки из известных мультиков. Пусть звучит попурри из 5-7 песен. Все с удовольствием узнают мультики и поют хором. Можно поощрить лучших певцов. Здесь можно использовать песенки -перевертыши.

Ф.Б: -Спасибо, спасибо, мои милые друзья. Как с вами весело…
Пеппи: - Фрекен Бок, у вас молоко убежало!
Ф.Б: - Ах, боже мой, молоко! Позвольте, какое молоко? У меня не было на плите молока. Ах, шутница, ах, шалунишка! Но мне действительно пора домой, пора кормить мою Матильду “Вискасом”. До свидания, друзья, до новых встреч!
Пеппи: - Пора и мне. Пойду расскажу своему папе –капитану, какие веселые ребята живут здесь. Всего вам доброго, ребята!

----------

Наталія) (27.08.2019)

----------


## Я&нина

музыкальные нарезки в MP3  http://files.mail.ru/50KCVZ
ку-ку, мой мальчик
а я сошла с ума
ну чем я хуже и другие

----------


## lga0605

Предлагаю интермедию со *Старухой Шапокляк*. В целом сценка авторская, с небольшими элементами компиляции.
Старуха Шапокляк и Ведущий.

Ведущий: Посмотрите, кто это? Кажется стауха Шапокляк из мультфильма «Крокодил Гена» к нам пожаловала.
Шапокляк: Здравствуйте, здравствуйте, дорогие зрители, дети и родители, и прочие тунеядцы. Как я рада вас видеть, глаза б мои на вас не глядели.
Ведущий: Да, это точно старуха Шапокляк. Здравствуйте, уважаемая мадам Шапокляк. А вы помните вашу школу?
Шапокляк: Как сейчас помню. Там еще были такие большие окна. Теперь их нет. Когда меня исключали, я их все их рогатки перебила.
Ведущий: Понятно. А скажите уважаемая мадам Шапокляк, какие оценки вам ставили в школе?
Шапокляк: Самые лучшие, самые знаменитые, про них песни поют и стихи рассказывают.
Ведущий. И что это за стихи и песни про 4 и 5.
Шапокляк: А вот, «Тройка мчится, тройка скачет…» или «Жили у бабуси два веселых гуся» или «Три девицы под окном пряли поздно вечерком».
Ведущий: Да эти стихи и песни к оценкам никакого отношения не имеют.
Шапокляк: С этими отметками всегда какая-то путаница. Вот у меня в тетради написано «Классная работа», а стоит двойка. Почему двойка, если работа классная?! Как бы я снова хотела записаться в школу.
Ведущий: Ну, в школу вас не возьмут. Вы ведь, извините, старуха.
Шапокляк. Это я старуха! Да вы знаете, что мое имя старуха Шапокляк не от слова «старый», а от слова «стар» - звезда. Мое полное имя – Супер-стар Шапокляк!

_Далее исполняются частушки._

Ш. Кто назвал меня старухой,
От меня получит в ухо.

В. Да ух, этот экземпляр
Не старуха – «Супер-стар».

Ш. Я скажу, ребята, честно,
 мне учиться интересно.

В. В каждом классе по два года
Учится себе в угоду.

Ш. Как-то в школьном я буфете
Съела десять порций, дети.

В. Десять порций!, что ж, и вот,
Лечит 10 дней живот.

Ш. Я в футбол играть любила
Мяч гоняла 5 часов.

В. 3 стекла она разбила,
6 голов и 7 носов.

Ш. Раз пришел учитель в класс,
Я сказала – тишина!

В.В окнах стекла зазвенели,
В школе треснула стена.

Ш. Вот такой мой голос звонкий,
 как у соловья в лесу.

В. Вы поете, как Киркоров,
Пугачева и Алсу.

----------


## ПИССИМИСТКА48

Скикы слов!!Я вышла ляпнула щось и все!

Я сама як персонаж!!!Хай тикэ гроши платят

----------


## Ольгия

> Я сама як персонаж!!


Эт-точно, как мартышка. Даже фотку можешь не вставлять. Пришла сюда, чтоб покривляться? Ну-ну. Как трёхлетний ребёнок, который ешё не понимает, что за баловство можно и наказание получить.

----------


## kiss9

> ФРЕКЕН БОК- ЭТО КЛАССИКА ДОМОМУЧИТЕЛЬНИЦЫ


Нина, молодец, отличная идея с Фрекен Бок! Персонаж действительно милый, думаю дети будут в восторге!!! :Ok:

----------


## Я&нина

> Предлагаю интермедию со Старухой Шапокляк.


а вот моя шапокляк)))))))))))))))))))))))))[IMG]http://*********su/1632079m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1623887m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1617743m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ПИССИМИСТКА48

> Эт-точно, как мартышка. Даже фотку можешь не вставлять. Пришла сюда, чтоб покривляться? Ну-ну. Как трёхлетний ребёнок, который ешё не понимает, что за баловство можно и наказание получить.


Я и э персонаж и дажэ дуже нравиться людям!!

----------


## Я&нина

Пожалуйста, расскажите какие вы персонажи используете, как обыгрываете? приветствуются фото)))))))))))))))

----------


## Я&нина



----------


## Я&нина

продолжаю свой фоторяд

----------


## Я&нина

провела в начальной школе праздник "Чудо-дерево", по Чуковскому, фотографировали  правда не взрослые....., самой было не до этого))))))))))
[IMG]http://*********net/2595637m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2578229m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2581300m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2576180m.jpg[/IMG] суть праздника, пришел этакий таракан, сорву праздник, если не выполните мои задания, переходим к чудо-дереву, а там на туфлях, да чулках задания и в течение праздника выполняем их, и еще  в течение праздника приезжают гости _герои произведений Чуковского, они пели, танцевали, стихи читали, т.е импровизированный концерт, в игровой программе
*КОНКУРСЫ*
_Угадайка от писателя_ -сделала нарезки из аудиосказок, должны детки угадать, что за сказка
_Ромашки от мухи-цокотухи_, она по полю пошла, а на поле ромашки))) -по типу стульчиков, только здесь ромашки - Ромашки на полу – игроков больше на одного, ножками потопали -топ, топ, топ, ручками похлопали -хлоп,хлоп,хлоп, покрутили попами -оп,оп,оп, повернулись вокруг оси-  хоп, хватаем, кто не успел выбываетт и убираем одну ромашку, музыкальное сопровождение.
_Солнышко от крокодила -Солнце по небу гуляло
И за тучу забежало.
Глянул заинька в окно,
Стало заиньке темно.
-не беда, мы свои солнышки зажжем, еще ярче 
_ здесь фото не мое но принцип тот же круг и яркие прищепки))))[IMG]http://*********net/2572087m.jpg[/IMG]

_Платье для Федоры_ - шаблон платья, кто ярче и красивее
_Машина от таракана_ - Ехали медведи
На велосипеде
А за ними кот
Задом наперед
А за ним комарики
На воздушном шарике
А за ними раки
На хромой собаке
Волки на кобыле
а мы поедем на машине, правда старой (идея с форума)
Ведущий говорит: представьте, что вы едете в старом–старом автомобиле, у которого нет дна и крыши, и который заносит на каждом повороте. Играющие должны повторять за ведущим все движения.

Если ведущий говорит:
- поворот налево – играющие должны наклониться влево и крикнуть – ВАУ!
- поворот направо – играющие опять кричат – ВАУ!
- препятствие снизу – играющие поднимают ноги и кричат – ОПОНЬКИ!
- препятствие сверху – играющие наклоняются вниз и кричат – ОПОЧКИ!
- дождь – играющие поднимают руки вверх и кричат – БРРР! 
под музыкальное сопровождение конечно со всем залом.
[IMG]http://*********net/2594614m.jpg[/IMG]

викторина
1.	Конкурс на знание произведений К.И.Чуковского. 
o	В какой сказке действует больше всего вещей.? 
Федорино горе. 
o	В какой сказке звери самые трусливые. ? (Тараканище). 
o	Почему Айболит не мог полететь в Африку? (Он лечит зверей бесплатно, и у него не было денег на самолет.) 
o	Чем болели страусята в сказке «Айболит»? 
И корь, и дифтерит у них, 
И оспа и бронхит у них, 
И голова болит у них, 
И горлышко болит. 
Кто победил злодея в сказке « Тараканище»? <Воробей.) 
o	Чем Крокодил тушил синее море .? (Пирогами, и блинами, И сушеными грибами. ) 
ПРОДОЛЖИ СТРОЧКУ
o	Добрый доктор Айболит (он под деревом сидит ) 
o	Вдруг от куда - то летит 
Маленький комарик ( и в руке его горит маленький фонарик) 
o	Я хочу напиться чаю, 
К самовару подбегаю ( но пузатый от меня убежал, как от огня) 
o	Солнце по небу гуляло 
И за тучку забежало...( глянул заинька в окно стало заиньке темно) 
o	Милая девочка Лялечка 
С куклой гуляла она 
И на Тверской улице...( вдруг увидела слона.) 
o	А потом позвонила свинья...( нельзя ли прислать соловья?) 
o	Скачет сито по полям...( а корыто по лугам.) 
o	Замяукали котята; 
o	«Надоело нам мяукать... (мы хотим ,как поросята. Хрюкать! Хрюкать) Конкурс «Кто больше знает сказок.» 
определить сколько сказок прозвучало. 
o	Что такое почему? 
o	Ни чего я не пойму ( Федорино горе). 
o	Таня ,Ваня задрожали, Бармалея увидали( Бармалей). 
o	«Вот теперь тебя люблю я, 
o	Вот теперь тебя хвалю я !» ( Мойдодыр). 
o	Музыканты прибежали, 
o	В барабаны застучали(Муха -Цокотуха) 
o	А лихие обезьяны 
o	Подхватили чемоданы ( Тараканище) 
o	Вдруг от куда- то шакал 
o	На кобыле прискакал (Айболит). 
o	И такая дребедень 
o	Целый день (Телефон). 

и финалом анимашка "Африка", отталкивалась от сюда

----------


## Я&нина

http://files.mail.ru/RGSMGY яга и бармалей + и - песня
http://files.mail.ru/QW7W4F золотая рыбка
http://files.mail.ru/2PI8WF бабка ежка
http://files.mail.ru/TI7UI2 белоснежка

Вообще, какие персонажи работают на детских: феи Винксы, Маша и медведь, клоуны - чаще всего, пираты......
на взрослых: символы года, свинья, Мустафа, цыгане,  а еще кого используете?

----------


## Я&нина



----------


## Сенова Оксана

*Андреевна*, Шикарная ростовyшка.

----------


## Я&нина

> Андреевна, Шикарная ростовyшка.


Оксана, ты про Фрекен бок? да, я от нее вообще балдею, но это не моя, я себе заказала по этому типу, шьют еще только(((((

----------


## черная жемчужина

Посмотрела  видео с работой Фрекен Бок, отличная кукла! Персонаж хорош для детских меропр., можно его применять и на юбилеях, свадьбах. Свои фото еще не могу выложить, т.к. не разобралась до конца. Думала зайти в раздел реквизит, но он для меня оказался не доступен. Год назад я занялась изготовлением ростовых кукол ( Восточ. красавица, заяц, сердце),но вскоре поняла, что реквизит для торжеств получается оч. грамосткий, поэтому делаю маски из паралона, они одеваются целиком на голову, а так же шью костюмы, головные уборы (дракон, кролик, цыгане, Лейла, Баба Яга и др.) Сейчас работаю над телом качка в образе вепря-шерифа.

----------


## Ольга Стриж

Девушки,  вот этот эпизод  с Фрекен Бок, я уже видела не раз в интернете, но не могу понять ведущая сама танцует или кто - то приезжает на праздник и танцует в костюме. У меня давно сидит в голове мысль сделать что - то самой, но боюсь не хватит силы. т.к. вести и ещё потом танцевать в костюме - не хватит сил. А так здорово!!!!!

----------


## Ольга Стриж

Я могу пока только мучать других  вот посмотрите http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-6wf...layer_embedded.

----------


## Ольга Стриж

Оксана, ты про Фрекен бок? да, я от нее вообще балдею, но это не моя, я себе заказала по этому типу, шьют еще только(((((

А  ЧТО ЕСЛИ ГОТОВУЮ КУПИТЬ КУКЛУ? Н Е У Ж Е Л И НЕТ? хОТЯ ПОМНЮ Я ИСКАЛА НЕ НАШЛА.

----------


## sofa2008

Девочки,ну супер няня!Я вот какую мысль словила.Голова у нее ну оооочень похожа на куклу-попика,можно за основу взять,только продумать рот..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_izHZA0BNJ8  ну,и в попиках в основе халафайбер....надо проконсультироваться со знакомой...она попиков делает..

----------


## Я&нина

> Оксана, ты про Фрекен бок? да, я от нее вообще балдею, но это не моя, я себе заказала по этому типу, шьют еще только(((((
> 
> А  ЧТО ЕСЛИ ГОТОВУЮ КУПИТЬ КУКЛУ? Н Е У Ж Е Л И НЕТ? хОТЯ ПОМНЮ Я ИСКАЛА НЕ НАШЛА.


А где купить? Ростовая на заказ  для меня дорого....19 тысяч...., я и сама готова сшить, ну-ка кто там про попиков говорил???

----------


## sofa2008

Спросила у девочки про эту голову,она сказала,что там,скорее всего каркас внутри,а технология попиков..

----------


## Я&нина

> Спросила у девочки про эту голову,она сказала,что там,скорее всего каркас внутри,а технология попиков..


а можно поподробнее?)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Я&нина

> Девушки, вот этот эпизод с Фрекен Бок, я уже видела не раз в интернете, но не могу понять ведущая сама танцует или кто - то приезжает на праздник и танцует в костюме. У меня давно сидит в голове мысль сделать что - то самой, но боюсь не хватит силы. т.к. вести и ещё потом танцевать в костюме - не хватит сил. А так здорово!!!!!


ну я тут думаю дело каждого, хотя если ведущий еще и ростовую сам обыгрывает, то потом себя в порядок приводить нужно время, особенно летом, внутри жарко.....

----------


## sofa2008

> а можно поподробнее?)))))))))))))))))))


как только надумаем что,может попробуем-напишу..

----------


## Я&нина

> Посмотрела видео с работой Фрекен Бок, отличная кукла! Персонаж хорош для детских меропр., можно его применять и на юбилеях, свадьбах. Свои фото еще не могу выложить, т.к. не разобралась до конца. Думала зайти в раздел реквизит, но он для меня оказался не доступен. Год назад я занялась изготовлением ростовых кукол ( Восточ. красавица, заяц, сердце),но вскоре поняла, что реквизит для торжеств получается оч. грамосткий, поэтому делаю маски из паралона, они одеваются целиком на голову, а так же шью костюмы, головные уборы (дракон, кролик, цыгане, Лейла, Баба Яга и др.) Сейчас работаю над телом качка в образе вепря-шерифа.


ой, как хочется увидеть))))) Пожалуста, покажите))))

----------


## Я&нина

> Я могу пока только мучать других вот посмотрите http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-6wf...layer_embedded.


Ольга, просто супер, надувные костюмы, класс, голос звонкий приятный, спасибо за ролик!

----------


## sofa2008

фух,нашла !.Здесь куча костюмов,выкроек,как шить....в подстрочнике написано,что и наша Фрэкен Бок есть тоже!http://club.season.ru/index.php?show...EA%F3%EA%EB%FB

----------


## sofa2008

на 128стр смотрите

----------


## Я&нина

> фух,нашла !.Здесь куча костюмов,выкроек,как шить....в подстрочнике написано,что и наша Фрэкен Бок есть тоже!http://club.season.ru/index.php?show...EA%F3%EA%EB%FB


 это все оттуда, спасибо еще раз, пошла изучать подробнее!

----------


## Ольга Стриж

> Ольга, просто супер, надувные костюмы, класс, голос звонкий приятный, спасибо за ролик!


Приятно слышать такие слова в свой адрес, свпасибо!!!!! Но куклу  Фрекен Бок очень хочется!!!!. Даже и сама бы забралась!!! Прямо вся душа уже изболелась

----------


## Ольга Стриж

> фух,нашла !.Здесь куча костюмов,выкроек,как шить....в подстрочнике написано,что и наша Фрэкен Бок есть тоже!http://club.season.ru/index.php?show...EA%F3%EA%EB%FB


Спасибо, дорогой человечик за увлекательную ссылку!!! Целый день сижу и кайф ловлю. Фрекен Бок кукла всем хороша, но 5 точку нужно побольше и грудь тоже. Лично я мало шью. Не дано. Руки растут не истого место, а жаль, но вот купить стоит. Мне понравился лунтик( на детей он вполне может собирать деньги. Хотя Фрекен Бок забавнее

----------


## Anelka

Девчата,я тоже хочу такую Фрекен Бок.Правда шикарная ростовушка.Где встать в очередь? Кто последний? Я завами. :Ok:

----------


## мотрий Инна

на самом деле, все, что вы перечислили. и есть ходовка. клоуны, пираты, индеец, Машенька вот сейчас пошла. у нас еще Пеппи, как аналогия пирату, если к девочке идем, и принцесса. я вообще кайф ловлю когда детские провожу, с ними мне  так хорошо играется)шутится и балуется)

----------


## Я&нина

> клоуны, пираты, индеец, Машенька вот сейчас пошла. у нас еще Пеппи, как аналогия пирату, если к девочке идем, и принцесса. я вообще кайф ловлю когда детские провожу, с ними мне так хорошо играется)шутится и балуется)


Инна,а можно фотки, хочется полюбоваться))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## нутя

> итак, звалась она... Фрекен Бок, Бок)))))


Суперски!!!! такое обалденное представление!!!! Вы  такая молодец!! героиня просто КЛАСС!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tatrusi

на Новый год нужен был дракон...решила делать сама, вспомнить студенческий годы и вот что получилось
[IMG]http://*********net/2704708m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/2737479m.jpg[/IMG]
костюм специально не шили- не успели....вот теперь думаю по этой технологии дальше творить...

----------


## Anelka

А я понаивному ещё разочек про Фрекен Бок.))) Ну бросте мне хотябы в личку.Очень хочу такую тётку. Как её сшить? Я работы не боюсь.Люблю результаты. Девочки П Л И З !!!!  :Blush2:  Как сшить то? :Blush2:

----------


## sofa2008

> А я понаивному ещё разочек про Фрекен Бок.))) Ну бросте мне хотябы в личку.Очень хочу такую тётку. Как её сшить? Я работы не боюсь.Люблю результаты. Девочки П Л И З !!!!  Как сшить то?


так вы здесь посмотрите,там много описаний работы по ростовым..http://club.season.ru/index.php?show...EA%F3%EA%EB%FB

----------


## sofa2008

Девочки,по ростовым куклам еще здесь есть,тоже форум швей http://club.osinka.ru/topic-12822

----------


## Я&нина

> Девочки,по ростовым куклам еще здесь есть,тоже форум швей http://club.osinka.ru/topic-12822





> так вы здесь посмотрите,там много описаний работы по ростовым..http://club.season.ru/index.php?show...EA%F3%EA%EB%FB


спасибо большое, обязательно пригодится!!!!

----------


## Я&нина

> Скикы слов!!Я вышла ляпнула щось и все!
> 
> Я сама як персонаж!!!Хай тикэ гроши платят


и что такой персонаж делает, если не секрет, чтобы идти в ногу со временем, Сердючка - это модно потому что я......., что я? ждем-с)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Я&нина

Заболела еще одними героями -*ФИКСИКИ.*
кто такие фиксики? Да это же  маленькие волшебники, живущие во всех электрических приборах, именно они следят за их работоспособностью  и ремонтируют, если что-то ломается))) любимый мультик сынульки))) 
а как здорово в мультике сказано как они появляются :Ok:  -человек при создании любого прибора вкладывает душу, так вот из этих частичек души появляются ФИКСИКИ!
что можно с этими персонажами делать на празднике? 
Фиксики Нолик или Симка вместе с ребятами:
 :Grin: приготовят праздничное угощение (ВИКТОРИНА) 
 :Grin: организуют приборку  при помощи «веселого  пылесоса» (ЭСТАФЕТА) 
 :Grin: споют под  музыку на «супер - магнитофоне»  (МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ КОНКУРС), на вроде перевертышей.
 :Grin: Позвонят по мобильнику друзьям (АНИМАЦИОННЫЙ ТАНЕЦ). что ещё?
 :Grin: можно собирать пазлы, типа собери кухонный комбайн, микроволновку(заранее приготовить картинки в виде пазлов).
 :Grin: ну а  в финале праздника  все гости споют  имениннику нетрадиционный "Электро -  каравай, кого любишь заряжай!"
ЭМБЛЕМКА 

вот что нашла с инета
Фиксики - это маленькие человечки, живущие рядом с людьми, внутри бытовых приборов. Они ухаживают за техникой, чистят, смазывают ее и исправляют различные поломки.

Фиксики боятся, что люди, узнав о них, устроят на них охоту. Поэтому фиксики прячутся от людей. Кроме того, они умеют превращаться в обычные винтики.

Внутри темных приборов фиксикам помогает хорошо ориентироваться то, что их прически светятся. У каждого фиксика это свечение своего цвета.

Характерный символический жест фиксиков – ладонь с тремя оттопыренными пальцами. Это и приветствие, и знак того, что работа выполнена хорошо, а цель достигнута.

Герои мультфильма:

Симка – девочка-фиксик, примерно девяти-десяти лет.

Нолик – младший брат Симки. Ему пять лет.

Папус – отец Симки и Нолика. Он мастер на все руки.

Мася – жена Папуса, мама Нолика и Симки.

ДимДимыч – мальчуган лет восьми. Большой фантазёр и любитель приключений.

Кусачка – собачка породы чихуахуа.

Мультсериал создан на основе произведения Эдуарда Успенского «Гарантийные человечки» и адресован детям 6-8 лет
 
*песенка из мульта* http://files.mail.ru/OM2Y65
Телевизор,
Телевизор,
Телевизор, телевизор,
Те-те-те-те-телевизор.
Дрыц-тыц телевизор,
Дрыц-тыц телевизор,
Дрыц-тыц телевизор
И два фиксика внутри.
Дрыц-тыц телевизор,
Дрыц-тыц телевизор,
Дрыц-тыц телевизор
И два фиксика внутри

Холодильник!

Холодильник,
Холодильник,
Холодильник, холодильник,
Хо-хо-хо-хо-холодильник.
Дрыц-тыц холодильник,
Дрыц-тыц холодильник,
Дрыц-тыц холодильник
И два фиксика внутри.
Дрыц-тыц холодильник,
Дрыц-тыц холодильник,
Дрыц-тыц холодильник
И два фиксика внутри.

Кофемолка!

Кофемолка,
Кофемолка,
Кофемолка, кофемолка,
Ко-ко-ко-ко-кофемолка.
Дрыц-тыц кофемолка,
Дрыц-тыц кофемолка,
Дрыц-тыц кофемолка
И два фиксика внутри.
Дрыц-тыц кофемолка,
Дрыц-тыц кофемолка,
Дрыц-тыц кофемолка
И два фиксика внутри.

Вентилятор!

Вентилятор,
Вентилятор,
Вентилятор, вентилятор,
Ве-ве-ве-ве-вентилятор.
Дрыц-тыц вентилятор,
Дрыц-тыц вентилятор,
Дрыц-тыц вентилятор
И два фиксика внутри.
Дрыц-тыц вентилятор,
Дрыц-тыц вентилятор,
Дрыц-тыц вентилятор
И два фиксика внутри.

– Калькулятор!
– Не-ет.
– Трансформатор!
– Не-е-ет!
– Синтезатор?
– Нет, не угадали!
– Экскаватор?!
– Да, нет же!

Помогатор,
Помогатор,
Помогатор, помогатор,
По-по-по-по-помогатор!
Дрыц-тыц помогатор,
Дрыц-тыц помогатор,
Дрыц-тыц помогатор
С инструментами внутри.
Дрыц-тыц помогатор,
Дрыц-тыц помогатор,
Дрыц-тыц помогатор
С инструментами внутри.
Помогатор!

----------

Julkamaus (02.10.2017)

----------


## Я&нина

на песенку помогатор можно сделать отличную анимашку!!!!
 а еще кого заинтересовала эта тема гляньте вот сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136385

----------


## elena9799

Клевая Фрекен Бок.Фиксиков тоже хотим себе сделать.Вот только конкурсы в голову не приходят.Еще видела в инете коснюмы бакуганов.Тоже интересно, а вот какую программу проводить ув их костюмах не понятно пока.

----------


## Я&нина

> коснюмы бакуганов.Тоже интересно, а вот какую программу проводить ув их костюмах не понятно пока.



Бакуганы — это, прежде всего, популярный японский сериал, снятый в любимом многими детьми и подростками стиле анимэ. Главному герою сериала — обычному подростку по имени Дэн, предоставляется возможность управлять инопланетными существами— бакуганами из галактики Вестрое, каждый из которых связан с определенной стихией и имеет определенные характеристики. Такие же возможности получают еще многие подростки, и первоначально все это превращается в игру под общим названием «Бакуган». Только вот позже выясняется, что игра эта — не совсем игра, и с ее помощью силы зла хотят поработить Землю, а также родную планету всех бакуган в далекой галактике! Дэну и его друзьям приходится напрячь все свои силы, чтобы изменить ситуацию. 
*что можно сделать в этой теме:*
 :Grin: Каждый из участников должен будет пройти «опасные» и захватывающие испытания, чтобы спасти мир от сил зла, сложные испытания, направленные на развитие силы воли, физической ловкости, быстроты. Ведь именно такими качествами должен обладать хороший игрок в Бакуган! 
Ден и Руно — лучшие игроки в Бакуган
 :Grin: бакуганы просят ребят о помощи, их далекий мир снова находится в опасности! Постепенно, объединяя кланы бакуганов, ребята смогут спасти Вестройю и освободить бакуганов.
 :Grin: конкурс с игровыми картами "Бакуган", уроки магии боевых стихий
хотя я сама не люблю эти аниме, японские мультики, не нравится!

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> Задумала ввести в свою программу Фрекен Бок, почему? сама работаю в школе, провожу праздники детям с 1 по 11 классы, выпускные, дни рождения, юбилеи, свадьбы и в принципе  этот персонаж везде думаю отлично впишется.Конечно хочется ростовую куклу, дороговато, директор школы не пойдет на это, а сама... короче думаю. собираю копилочку материалов про эту душку, делюсь с вами, что есть, авось и мне идейки подскажут.


Я тоже обожаю эту даму, обдумываю сама в этой роли выступать, но скорее в ростовой кукле. Если дорого - сделайте сами, на сезоне есть форум ростовиков, там есть фотки процесса изготовления этой куклы.




> ну я тут думаю дело каждого, хотя если ведущий еще и ростовую сам обыгрывает, то потом себя в порядок приводить нужно время, особенно летом, внутри жарко.....


Меня тоже эта мысль останавливает. С другой стороны, отдавать куклу разным аниматорам...она пропитывается, как мне сказали, и потом не очень приятно её одевать, брезгливо. Может брать куклу только, когда артисты заказаны. Они выступают, ты переодеваешься, или за музыкальную паузу успевать. Хотя, часто даже комнаты для переодевания нет, а в туалет с такой куклой не зайдешь. Вложение серьезное, нужно подумать хорошо.

Просмотрела всю тему. Так и не озарило. Я с детьми не работаю и хотела Фрекен Бок применить ко взрослым праздникам, а как? В приведенном ролике она только пляшет, но ради 3 минут тащить на праздник куклу... Я хотела, чтобы она какие-нибудь конкурсы провела, но пока придумала только свадебная уборка - когда невеста деньги подметает, хотя я этот конкурс не люблю. Может что посоветуете?

----------


## Fizihka

Мы в школе проводили "На балу у Золушки или день первоклассника."
http://school9.com.ua/pervoklassnik-2011.html
Есть сценарий с музыкой.

----------


## Helenflor

> Мы в школе проводили "На балу у Золушки или день первоклассника."
> http://school9.com.ua/pervoklassnik-2011.html
> Есть сценарий с музыкой.


Очень интересно! А можно попросить сценарий с музыкой? Helenflor@yandex.ru  или в личку. За ранее спасибо.

----------


## Fizihka

К сожалению "Золушку " нашла, но музыкальную часть нашла не всю. Как-то раньше не приходило в голову все хранить - провели и забыли.
Но тут почти все! http://narod.ru/disk/49692788001.dfb...D0%B0.rar.html

----------


## Я&нина

http://video.mail.ru/mail/prazdnik_n...video/165.html А вот еще один персонаж для деток))))

----------


## yulyasha23

Тигра из "Винни Пух и его друзья". Страшила "Волшебник изумрудного города", Мери Поппинс

----------


## Я&нина

> "Волшебник изумрудного города"


вот что нарыла с инета:
купила 3 упаковки жёлтых пакетов для мусора и расстелила из них дорогу из жёлтого кирпича.
Для начала детям было вручено письмо следующего содержания:
Вы попали в волшебную страну, выбраться из неё можно, если исполнить желания всех, кого вы встретите. Идите по дороге из желтого кирпича, она приведёт вас в Изумрудный город. Раньше там жил Гудвин, но теперь он уехал. Он оставил жителям некоторые волшебные вещи, которые продаются на Салатовом рынке. Вам нужны будут деньги для покупок. Деньги можно заработать, а можно - найти.
За каждый конкурс (вопрос) вы можете получить 10 гудвинов, если ответил участник младше 8 лет, 5 гудвинов, если ответил участник старше 8 лет, 15 гудвинов, если принимала участие вся-вся команда.
Гудвины нарезали из цветной бумаги, разного цвета, размера и номинала.
Во двор мы вынесли стол, на который я положила всякие предметы - нужные и ненужные, и детям разрешили взять с собой только 3 предмета
Первое задание было сделано из листа детского лото. Для того чтобы "войти в лес" надо было собрать и наклеить листья деревьев к картинкам. На картинке были сосна, ель, береза, осина, дуб, рябина, береза, клён, липа и еще какое-то не растущее поблизости дерево, картинку которого я из-за этого заклеила. С этим заданием удалось справиться всей командой и пройти по дороге до развилки. Там между веток куста сирени лежал лист с нарисованным контуром дровосека, а под кустом лежала дощечка и пакетик с гвоздиками от детского набора, который должен называться "Юный плотник", но имеет какое-то нерусское название. Суть в том, что из геометрических фигурок можно сделать аппликацию на доске, фигурки прикрепляются при помощи гвоздей. Думаю понятно, что надо было собрать по схеме дровосека и забить все гвозди. Получается, что как бы спасли разобранного дровосека. 

альше дорога шла к спорткомплексу, на котором висели шарики. В шариках лежали загадки, из первых букв отгадок надо было составить слово и ответить на вопрос "Кто напал на Элли", за правильный ответ можно было заработать деньги. Ответ - БАРСУК. Загадки я подобрала разной сложности, чтобы отвечать могли все. На другой стороне спорткомплекса находился пленный Страшила, сшитый мною из старой детской одежды. Бедный Страшила был прикован двумя замками, я тщательно проверила, что вытащить его из оков без ключей нельзя.Сбегали за ключами, освободили Страшилу, выяснилось, что у него не нарисовано лицо, пришлось идти брать со стола фломастеры.
До этого момента мой старший сын шёл со всеми вместе, а пока дети были увлечены рисованием лица Страшилы, он спрятался под липу. Мы так с ним заранее договорились. Под липой его ждала маска пирата, которая теперь исполняла роль маски людоеда, вилка, столовый нож и кастрюля с пирогом. Когда со Страшилой всё стало в порядке, наши путешественники решили продолжить путь, на них напал людоед, который кричал что-то типа: "Есть хочу!". Наши "добрые" дети не придумали ничего лучше, чем сбегать к столу и взять там веревку, хотя там лежал кусок пирога. Но ребята решили, что кормить голодного не стоит, намного проще его связать. Чего они собирались делать со связанным Людоедом, неизвестно было, думаю, даже им, может они рассчитывали попросить у кого-то выкуп в 100-200 гудвинов? Но это абсолютно не входило в мои планы. Пришлось "наводить" детей на пирог. Довольный людоед не стал есть один, и вынес кастрюлю с пирогом для всех. Подкрепившись, путники двинулись дальше, и нашли под камнем записку следующего содержания:
Меня взяла в плен мурена (дочь Гингемы). Спасите!!! Лев.
Рядом лежал кроссворд.
1. Жизненный, химический, удачный
2. Равен 100 см
3. Морской, океанский
4. Парадный, красивый, дамский, щегольской
5. Мечут рыбы и лягушки
6. Есть у песен, романсов, поступков и преступлений.
Ответы: опыт, метр, отлив, наряд, икра, мотив. Самым трудным оказался почему-то четвертый вопрос.
Ответы надо было записать в заготовленные клеточки по вертикали, тогда на верхней строчке получилось слово ОМОНИМНе без труда вспомнив что это такое, дети стали искать омоним на столе. Нашли ключ. Тут моего среднего сына охватил дикий азарт, и он помчался с ключом к сараю (все остальные замки я утром открыла, а он, к сожалению, это видел) с такой скоростью, что я даже не поняла - успел ли кто-нибудь что-нибудь понять. В сарае лежала маска-шапка льва, которую тотчас кто-то одел. Можно было возвращаться на жёлтую дорогу, что и было сделано. Впереди ждала переправа через пропасть. Переправляться должны были 3 девочки (6, 11 и почти 12 лет), 3 мальчика(10, 12 и 14 лет), Страшила, топор Дровосека и маска Льва. Сразу скажу, что идею эту я полностью скопировала с программы веревочного курса "Коллекции Приключений", на которой класс моего среднего сына был в прошлом году. Переправа состояла из двух "кочек", собранных из деревянных щитов (остались от стройки и за 15 лет до сих пор не сгнили) и двух досок, каждая из которых короче расстояния между "кочками". По правилам, если кто-то из участников оступается, вся команда возвращается назад и начинает всё сначала. Раза с третьего удалось переправиться. Путники оказались на берегу "реки" - надо было переправляться с помощью двух старых диванных подушек. Конкурс этот получился несколько затянутым, но зато дочка сама переправляла всех через "реку" и была этим очень довольна. Кроме того дети увидели на яблонях гудвины, прикрепленные прищепками, и вспомнили, что они совсем забыли о том, что деньги можно найти. Поэтому все "переправленные" и "не переправленные", до которых не дошла очередь, побежали искать деньги.После реки мы оказались у журнального столика, за которым раскинулось "маковое поле". Детям предложили разделиться на две команды, они не стали морочить голову и сразу решили, что будет команда девочек и команда мальчиков. Было объявлено, что от итогов конкурса зависит "уснет" команда на маковом поле, или нет. На деле у меня уснуть вне зависимости от результатов должна была команда именинницы. Конкурс назывался "Крестики-Нолики", придумала не сама, а стащила лет пять назад на каком-то сайте для вожатых и уже неоднократно применяла на всяких школьных мероприятиях.
На листе бумаги было нарисовано две таблицы для "Крестиков-Ноликов". Одна – пустая, для того чтобы ставить в соответствующих клетках, крестики, если выиграют девочки и нолики – если мальчики. В другой были названия конкурсов, которые команды выбирали по-очереди.
КОНКУРС ДРОВОСЕКА КОНКУРС ФРЕГОЗЫ КОНКУРС СТРАШИЛЫ

КОНКУРС ЭЛЛИ ЛЮТИКИ-ЦВЕТОЧКИ КОНКУРС ТОТОШКИ

КОНКУРС ГУДВИНА КОНКУРС ВИЛИНЫ КОНКУРС ЛЬВА



Теперь о том, что собой представляли конкурсы. Начну с середины, ведь при игре крестики-нолики, начинать лучше оттуда. На цветной картон я наклеила картинки цветов, получилась игра "Парочки". Парой считались цветы с одинаковым названием. В этом конкурсе выиграла команда девочек, но у мальчиков оказалась пара маков, а так как карточки дети оставили себе, то в конце всей игры я сказала, что та команда, у которой маки обладает иммунитетом и не заснет на поле.
Конкурс Дровосека. Надо было отгадать загадки о растениях. Загадки взяла из книжки.
Конкурс Элли. Надо было предложить свой вариант продолжения сказки с места, где Элли растворила Гингему. Команды из пакета вытащили по 6 карточек от лото, в своём рассказе надо было использовать изображенные на картинках слова. Я смешала 2 лото – одно простое, там изображены предметы, другое типа "Скажи наоборот", там есть, например, карточки с высокой и низкой березой, старый – молодой, чистый - грязный и т.д. Трудный конкурс
Конкурс Гудвина. Гудвин построил Изумрудный город, вот и команды должны были его "построить".

Конкурс Фрегозы. Если помните, Фрегоза – это кухарка Гингемы, детям с завязанными глазами давали определить на вкус кусочки фруктов и овощей.
Конкурс Вилины. Надо было вспомнить сказки и стихи о растениях. Детей не могли остановить. Завершили конкурс ничьёй – поставили крестик и нолик через дробь.
Конкурс Страшилы. Страшила стал очень умным, поэтому и конкурс был интеллектуальный. Из пакета каждая команда вытащила по букве от какой-то разрезной азбуки. На эту букву надо было придумать слова по списку. Список: Животное, Птица, Город, Река, Страна, Литературный герой, Писатель, Любой известный человек - не писатель:))
Конкурс Тотошки. Собаки, как известно, любят лаять, поэтому надо было пролаять всей командой песню "Мы в город Изумрудный идем дорогой трудной…"
Конкурс Льва фантазия у меня иссякла, попросила просто изобразить походку льва. Неожиданно для меня, конкурс получился веселым. Команды начали изображать целые львиные семьи, львиные бои и т.д.
Вообщем, примерно через час-полтора, когда команда девочек наконец победила, а я сказала, что команда с маками не уснет, дети стали искать в карманах карточки (они уже и забыли у кого эти самые маки) и выяснилось, что уснуть должны девочки, а мальчики должны нести их через поле… Если коротко, то девочки не очень хотели засыпать, но после непродолжительной борьбы мальчики все же перенесли девочек к самому Салатовому рынку. Несли, правда, как придется, но, уверяю вас, девочки сами были в этом виноваты.
На Салатовом рынке у нас произошла небольшая накладка, дело в том, что тут было последнее испытание – надо было победить "чудовище" - папу с шариками на палке. Папу трогать было необязательно, главное было его догнать (а он 2 года тренировался, и в этом году сделать это было труднее) и лопнуть шарики. В одном из шариков лежала записка со списком того что надо купить на рынке, а в другом – рецепт. В результате список нашли, а рецепт – нет. Пришлось диктовать его устно.
Купить надо было:
Сердце, мозги, смелость, спокойствие и желтый кирпичик.

У детей затруднений не было, для взрослых объясняю, что к чему. Сердце – нарезанные сердечками кусочки кабачков, мозги – грецкие орехи, смелость – чеснок, спокойствие – мята, кирпичик – кусочек сыра.
Рецепт: Взять сердца, положить на противень, мозги, смелость и спокойствие порезать, кирпич натереть на терке, все смешать и посыпать этой смесью сердечки. Отправить в духовку на 10-15 минут. Есть можно и горячим, и холодным.
Вроде бы все! Скажу честно, мы (взрослые) даже слегка устали праздновать.
PS: торт был соответствующий – с изумрудным городом. А после праздничного обеда я дала собрать детям пазл всё на ту же тему – Элли с друзьями идут по дороге. На обратной стороне пазла было написано, где лежат киндер-сюрпризы. Самое сложное было перевернуть пазл, чтобы прочитать надпись.

----------


## Я&нина

отличный игротанец можно с детьми провести

Мы в город Изумрудный
Идём дорогой сложной,
Идём дорогой трудной,
Дорогой не прямой. (шагаем)
Сокровенных три желания
Исполнит мудрый Гудвин, (руки вверх)
И ребята возвратятся (шагаем)
С победою домой!
*****
А я рожден железным, (руки в стороны и согнуть)
Я мог бы стать полезным,
Да только не хватает
Сердечной теплоты. (к сердцу и выпрямив руки направо, к сердцу и налево)
Да только не хватает
Сердечной теплоты.
*****
Мы в город изумрудный
Идем дорогой трудной,
Идем дорогой трудной,
Дорогой непрямой!
Заветных три желания
Исполнит мудрый Гудвин,
И Элли возвратится (за юбочку, пружинка - изображаем девочку)
С Тотошкою домой! (ручки как ушки к голове)
*****
Соломою своею (чешем голову)
Я думать не умею,
Хотел бы попросить я
У Гудвина ума! (руки вверх)
Хотел бы попросить я
У Гудвина ума!
*****
Мы в город изумрудный
Идем дорогой трудной,
Идем дорогой трудной,
Дорогой непрямой!
Заветных три желания
Исполнит мудрый Гудвин,
И Элли возвратится
С Тотошкою домой! http://files.mail.ru/39KHIW

----------


## Я&нина

интересный мастер-класс можно провести на день рождении мальчика!

----------


## Я&нина

*Все, все , кто заглядывает ко мне на огонек, я сегодня проставляюсь и  от всей души угощаю всех вас!))))))*

----------


## Я&нина

Нашелся отличный человечек -Ниночка, моя тезка, которая подарила мне фрекен бок!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! теперь осталось только сшить наряд и в путь))))))))))))))))
[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2124949m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2105493m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2159764m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> Нашелся отличный человечек -Ниночка, моя тезка, которая подарила мне фрекен бок!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! теперь осталось только сшить наряд и в путь))))))))))))))))
> [IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2124949m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2105493m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2159764m.jpg[/IMG]


Вот ведь... И где ж такие подруги водятся?! Нина, Вы везунчик. :)

----------


## черная жемчужина

Нина  - мастер! Мой наставник и оч. хороший человек!

----------


## черная жемчужина

как отправить фото, может подскажите? Хочу выстввить свои маски, ростовушку (восточную красавицу Лэйлу и др.)

----------


## Я&нина

> По умолчанию
> 
>     как отправить фото, может подскажите? Хочу выстввить свои маски, ростовушку (восточную красавицу Лэйлу и др.)


по этой ссылке вставляете нужное фото http://*********su/index.php потом нажимаем отправить и когда фото появиться вправа в колонке выбираем
*2. Ссылка для форумов vBulletin, phpBB, FastBB и др. (с превью/миниатюрой):
* копируем эту ссылку и вставляем в сообщение на форуме эту ссылочку))))) Буду ждать Лейлу))))))))))))))))))))))
[IMG]http://*********su/2111368m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Я&нина

> фиксики

----------


## Я&нина

генеральная репетиция Фрекен в кафе на 9 классах (платье пока в процессе пошива)

----------


## Саша и Наташа

> использовала на празднике[IMG]http://*********su/1570674m.jpg[/IMG]


 детей всегла интересует какой будет у карлсона вентилятор? мы делали из шаров для моделирования. а кто знает как сделать на моторчике?

----------


## olgaring

Отличная копилочка. Я с детьми не работаю, но мне кажется образ Маши и медведя взяла бы точно . Сама  Машеньку с детства люблю , а от современной вообще балдею.  Не видела пока ни одного ребёнка , которому бы эта героиня не нравилась . " Я такая скорая на помощь!" - вот и темка... :Smile3:

----------


## Абракадабер

Жаль только,что далеко не каждый может копировать Машу точь-в точь. а когда не похоже-это уже совсем не то

----------


## Я&нина

> Отличная копилочка.


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133192&page=5 а вот еще персонажи на праздниках

----------


## Саша и Наташа

а машу и медведь ктото делал костюмы?

----------


## Я&нина

> а машу и медведь ктото делал костюмы?


сама нет, загвоздка в мишке))))
а вот тут можно глянуть http://www.ukrmama.com/razvitie-rebe...-08-51-39.html

мишка  http://club.season.ru/index.php?show...100&p=545520&#

----------


## Иришка Тк

Спасибо! Сколько много интересных идей узнала. Обязательно применю .

----------


## Я&нина

[IMG]http://*********net/3171753m.jpg[/IMG]
баба Яга на празднике
[IMG]http://*********net/3159465m.jpg[/IMG]
вот выполните мои условия!

волшебная дорожка
[IMG]http://*********net/3153321m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/3207592m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/3201448m.jpg[/IMG]

да, я добрая!
[IMG]http://*********net/3187112m.jpg[/IMG]

зарабатываем боровички и мухоморчики
[IMG]http://*********net/3191208m.jpg[/IMG]

делай как я)))
[IMG]http://*********net/3186088m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3178920m.jpg[/IMG]

награждение
[IMG]http://*********net/3170728m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> ой, как здорово!!!!!!!!!!!http://youtu.be/v4wJtoId9rQ SaveFrom.net
> вот этот образ мне приглянулся, правда носик побелее нужно)))))) ведь еще и для деток


Просто СУПЕР!!! А вы не подскажете, кто мастер этой замечательной куклы?

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> но не могу понять ведущая сама танцует или кто - то приезжает на праздник и танцует в костюме.


У нас в ростовой кукле танцует девушка-аниматор, по тому, что самим переодеваться просто не реально. Многие ведущие работают с помощниками, можно с помощницей разучить номер. А если переодеть гостя или гостью, то это уже будет совсем не тот эффект, который должен быть. (но это для взрослых мероприятий) А на детский мероприятиях наверно сама ведущая может работать в кукле. Но тогда всё нужно прописывать, т.к в маске очень проблематично говорить и петь.

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> Нашелся отличный человечек -Ниночка, моя тезка, которая подарила мне фрекен бок!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! теперь осталось только сшить наряд и в путь))))))))))))))))


Нина, действительно замечательная и очень талантливая женщина! Пользуясь случаем, хочу сказать ей огромное спасибо, за маски, которые она для нас сделала! Фотки ставить не буду, маски можно посмотреть в соседней теме. :Yes4:

----------


## stella z

> Задумала ввести в свою программу Фрекен Бок, почему? сама работаю в школе, провожу праздники детям с 1 по 11 классы, выпускные, дни рождения, юбилеи, свадьбы и в принципе  этот персонаж везде думаю отлично впишется.Конечно хочется ростовую куклу, дороговато, директор школы не пойдет на это, а сама... короче думаю. собираю копилочку материалов про эту душку, делюсь с вами, что есть, авось и мне идейки подскажут.


я тоже работаю иногда этот образ, но у меня в напарницах (карлсон) девочка, она его, конечно, не любит, поэтому работаем редко

----------


## юрьевна74

девочки! спасибо за информацию! иду на юбилей с ростовыми Карлсоном и Фрекен, сценарий примерно такой:

Поздравление юбилейное от ростовых кукол (Карлсон и Фрекен Бок)-окончательная версия

 Звук мотора (неожиданно, без предупреждения)
Карлсон : (на фоне музыки, можно песни про Карлсона) 
      Давай посадку! Посадку, говорю, давай! Видишь — мотор барахлит! 
Посадку давай!

Привет, друзья, а вот и я, узнали верно, вы меня?
сейчас я мимо пролетал и вас в окошко увидал.
Красота кругом, уют, значит, праздник будет тут?
Может, это день рожденья? Вон как много угощенья!
(Показывает на накрытый стол.)
Что-то я устал немножко, лучше сяду, посижу,
Подзаправиться мне нужно, где спиртное, погляжу!
(разглядывает угощенья))
Вот это угощенье — градусов творенье!
выпью рюмочку  сейчас, это будет в самый раз!
Голос : ку-ку, мой мальчик!

К: Кто-то к нам сюда идет, спрячусь, вдруг мне попадет?!
 Музыка, появляется Фрекен Бок:
Ф: -ку-ку, мой мальчик…..ку-ку….(открывает и закрывает руками глаза)
-Ах! (увидела гостей) Карлсончик, ну  шалунишка……у меня гости…..ах, какая прелесть…..
Позвольте представиться- самая лучшая в мире самогоноварительница ….брррр….праздникоустроительница-  Фрекен Бок! 

Получила извещенье, что  будут гости у меня.
самогонки наварила и готовилась 3 дня!
(Удивленно смотрит на стол.)
Но кто же съел мои ватрушки, и печенье, и плюшки?
Кто испортил праздник?
Выходи, проказник!
(Заглядывает под стол.)
Вылезай сюда, друг мой, побеседую с тобой!
Карлсон: (выглядывая) а мы тут водочкой балуемся…..
Ф: я так и знала…фу, какая гадость!
К: мадам, я не один, я с друзьями!
Ф: — Между прочим, мадемуазель! 
К: Вы меня, мадам, простите, я тут мимо пролетал.
И чудесную закуску я в окошко увидал,
выпил водочки глоточек, а потом еще разочек!..... (приближается к Фрекен)
Фрекен Бок.
Не надо….я вас боюсь….
Так это вы жужжали у меня в обоих ухах?!
Проказник……
Чтобы был веселым праздник 
Надо песню запевать, юбиляра поздравлять!
(песня «малиновка». Запись+, а также тексты у гостей)
Малиновка

1.	малиновки унюхав запашок
спешим мы все на званое гулянье
и не беда, что колит грудь и бок
напитки пьем различного названья
Припев:  Прошу тебя торжественно
Налей себе и мне
Мы выпьем все естественно
Уйдем лишь на заре
2.закуска шла неведомо куда
И жидкость из бутылки исчезала
Запела тут хозяюшка сама:
«зачем я эту банду собирала»
Припев: тот же
3.а банда даже ухом не ведет
Закрыв глаза «малиновку» спивает
Она , наверняка, чего –то ждет
Нальют иль не нальют, она гадает
Припев : тот же
 4.нас не пугает заворот кишок
 а соли все с водою унесутся
 давайте выпьем все на посошок
 чтоб до утра успеть домой вернуться
припев :тот же.
(звук аплодисментов после песни)
Ф:  внимание! А сейчас главная домоправительница , то есть я, вручает имениннице юбилейную медаль!
К: итак, Медаль юбилейная! (фанфары) 
За чуткое отношение к родным, близким и друзьям, за верность, за безупречную и долголетнюю работу на благо Отчизны и в связи с юбилеем друзья, родные и многочисленные доброжелатели,зашедшие нахаляву покушать……  решили:
Ф: наградить именинницу памятной юбилейной медалью и пожелать ей доброго здоровья, счастливых и радостных дней в жизни и всяческого благополучия.
К:  Медаль вручается в торжественной обстановке в кругу родных и близких за праздничным столом, организованном на средства юбиляра.
Ф: Медаль является шедевром искусства начала 21 века и  состоит из собственно медали, надевала, дырки для надевала.
К: Для того, чтобы надеть медаль, надо взять ее за надевало и в образованный контур просунуть голову так, чтобы надевало зацепилось за часть туловища, соединяющую голову с телом. 
Ф: Медаль должна располагаться на верхней передней части туловища лицевой стороной наружу. Пользователю медали необходимо при этом сделать счастливо-торжественное  выражение лица. Нижний обрез медали должен совпадать с верхом живота юбиляра.
К:дабы медаль не потеряла вид, а юбиляр достоинство, ежегодно в день рождения медаль должна обмываться спиртными напитками отечественного и зарубежного разлива.
Ф: Награжденному сей медалью запрещается: 
•	болеть, полнеть, худеть, сердиться, брюзжать.
•	Использовать медаль для изготовления зубов
•	Использовать медаль, как груз для засолки капусты, для забивания гвоздей, раскалывания орех и прочих работ.
•	Использовать медаль как средство при нападении и самозащиты
К: Насчет друзей и близких награжденный может не сомневаться - они всегда найдут его, особенно в день рождения, по поводу чистки медали.!!!


К:  а теперь давайте пошалим! 
Ф: фу, какой педагогически запущенный экземпляр!
К: Спокойствие, только спокойствие! Гости должны выучить текст припева песни, которую мы исполним (поднимает табличку «БЛЯХА-МУХА»)
Ф:  безобразие! Смотреть противно!
К: А теперь все вместе! (повторяют) И поем!

Бляха - муха!-
(на мотив «Как родная меня мать провожала…)
Мы пришли на Юбилей – веселуха
Так давайте песни петь -  бляхя – муха (2 раза)

Настроенье у гостей- Веселуха! 
Будем Таню поздравлять 
Бляха - муха!

До чего же хороша 
Отпадуха! 
Давай дальше так держать 
Бляха - муха!

И в работе-то она 
Умелуха! 
Управляется с делами 
Бляха - муха!

А продукты то у нас 
Дорогуха! 
А какой накрыли стол 
Бляха - муха!

А причёска у тебя - волосуха,
Ровно целая копна, бляха-муха.

А наряд-то у тебя - отпадуха,
И он так тебе идёт, бляха-муха.

А в домашнем очаге – деловуха
Успевает все везде -  бляха-муха (2 раза)

для детей  она всегда  – хлопотуха
Всех накормит, напоит бляха – муха (2 раза)
А на даче все растет- заглядуха
А червям дороги нет-бляха-муха

Будет пусть во всем всегда вам – везуха
Уважают шибко вас - бляха-муха (2 раза)

Спели песню мы тебе 
В горле сухо! 
Наливай-ка нам быстрей 
Бляха - муха!

Ф:  фу, как некультурно!

К:  
Пообедал здесь отлично
Было все у вас прилично
Пора моторчик заправлять
Не пора ли нам поднять?

 Ф: Ты опять, дружок, шалишь и на месте не сидишь?
К:: а у вас молоко убежало
Ф: (убегая) какой кошмар!
К:  в меру упитанный, в меру воспитанный,  обаятельный, очаровательный — да просто красивый мужчина говорит вам до свиданья, настало время расставанья и в этот чудный, дивный час красивый танец- он для вас! Танцуют все!

(возможна фотосессия)

----------


## Лилия Sunny

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_upload
Я просто влюбилась в этого арабского шейха....

----------


## Jaga

Вот какие машу и медведя я видела, не мои  естественно.... но мне нравится (мечтаю)...
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3236820m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Jaga

Маша - на мой взгляд очень удачный образ
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3231700m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Jaga

А вот тема тачки (тоже не мое)
[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3233748m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Ольгия

> тема тачки


А вот и ссылка на отличный детский сценарий
http://spb.zatey.ru/production/hit_s...chki/index.php

----------


## Дом Савиньон

зажигательный ремиксик на мелодию из мульфильма `Малыш и Карлсон`, довольно таки зажигательная вещичка,  должно понравиться!!!

http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/21818779

----------


## Елена Ре-Ми-зова

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Так получается, что я редко бываю на этом замечательном форуме, хотя знаю его давно.  Поделиться особо нечем, так как праздники я провожу очень редко. Так, в охотку .. Я раньше музыкальным руководителем работала.

 А сейчас я в основном занимаюсь ростовыми куклами, костюмами, декорациями. Уже публиковала свои работы здесь, в разных темах. Повторюсь здесь, если не возражаете. Может не видел еще кто...

 Печалит меня  то, что кончится "День открытых дверей" и многие темы форума для редких посетителей, таких как я закроются. А набирать себе баллы просто накручивая кол-во сообщений- нет времени, и желания. Ну а пока выкладываю свои скромные творения.



http://youtu.be/T0UfdeqS_WE   В клипе участвуют куклы изготовленные мной

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4422053

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4428717 


Это часть моих работ. С большим уважением к коллегам "по цеху" .

----------


## Дом Савиньон

А я бы с удовольствием сделала для себя вот такой номер с Фрекен Бок:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcwJB...eature=related

Одна проблема-фактуры не хватает...

----------


## Я&нина

> А я бы с удовольствием сделала для себя вот такой номер с Фрекен Бок:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcwJB...eature=related
> 
> Одна проблема-фактуры не хватает...


Леночка, а то что там  дрессированные животные не смущает?))))) только фактура? :Taunt:  или владеешь приемами дрессировки?
а идея прикольная, а может игрушечных взять?шуточный номер сделать?

----------


## Дом Савиньон

> а то что там дрессированные животные не смущает?)))))


абсолютно! У меня полдома дрессированных животных! С одной собакой я ативно выступаю на детских, сейчас готовлю вторую артистку! 
А вся прелесть ФБ именно в фактуре!

----------


## Я&нина

> абсолютно! У меня полдома дрессированных животных! С одной собакой я ативно выступаю на детских, сейчас готовлю вторую артистку!
> А вся прелесть ФБ именно в фактуре!


молодец!!!!!! а вот я пока-только без нового платья)))))

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

Как мне хочется себе Машку с медведем....ммм...загорелась! Буду делать!

----------


## tigry1

> Я сама як персонаж!!!Хай тикэ гроши платят


Фрекен Бок сродни Верке Сердючке. Не стоит зацикливаться на "бытовухе". Она мечтает стать знаменитой и попасть в телевизор :Smile3: 
В одном из украинских переводов Фрекен Бок назвали Панна Цап :Blink: , мотивируя тем, что "Бок" - это "козел".

----------


## натальяяя

Здраствуйте у вас первый день и хочу поделиться своими персонажами ,мы работаем в небольшой команде у нас есть принцессы феи эльфы пираты индейцы египетский фараон с жрицей для малышей зайка и тигренок,сейчас на подходе мишка(сама делаю поэтому медленно))

----------


## selena224

Я влюбилась в вашу ФБ!!! :Victory:

----------


## Я&нина

[IMG]http://*********ru/3405538.png[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3388130.png[/IMG]

----------


## Крымуша

Никогда не думала. что буду на свадьбах использовать какие-то персонажи, но при подготовке выпускного для своих одиннадцатиклассников, поняла. что их  нужно только удивлять, Так  пришлось вводить в программу персонажи: Милиционера, Бабу Ягу, Мага-экстрасенса, Царицу Клеопатру. И ведь получилось удивить! Теперь у меня бесценный опыт и эти образы потихоньку ввожу и на свадьбе. 
Идея с фрекен Бок мне нравится, только пугает вопрос: где взять паралоновую голову?

----------


## Hohotunchik

> А я бы с удовольствием сделала для себя вот такой номер с Фрекен Бок:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcwJB...eature=related
> 
> Одна проблема-фактуры не хватает...


А мне понравилось!

----------


## zzanozzzza

Фрекен Бок чудесная!!! Очень понравилась! 
А я вот делаю Фиксиков, Симку решила сделать все таки, никак руки не доходили, но вот взялась, сложность только в головном уборе-волосах...

----------


## Estell

Ой, какая классная у вас дама получилась)))  а у меня персонажи Маша и медведь и популярного мультика. Иногда на свадьбах выпускаю - для сборов на деток. Если конечно тематика позволяет)

----------


## Levada

А мы вот вспомнили про Бабу Ягу Миляра. Это конечно далеко от оригинала, но восторг вызывает и у 5 летних детей и у 16 летних. Зачастую родители на праздниках смотрят с интересом.

[IMG]http://*********org/2656906m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Levada

Смотрела Ваши фото с праздника в образе Фрекен Бок-очень классно!! Это такой персонаж универсальный, и давно многими забытый. 

Я думаю, что это будет для Вас отличным украшением праздников!!

----------


## Валентина Андреева

http://files.mail.ru/8986B5E9BD1A46CE9D5010B9AD6CF340  МУЗЫКА К ТАНЦУ ДЛЯ ПАРОЧКИ  ЛЮБЫХ ГЕРОЕВ

----------


## Валентина Андреева

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCWcr8r9SYQ  ТВИСТ  -ВИДЕО к танцу "Сладкая парочка"

----------

окси 777 (13.08.2018)

----------


## Я&нина

спасибо, Валентина, ролик прикольный, правда там не Певцов, а Дюжев))))

----------


## Валентина Андреева

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOuqZG7UUgs   ДЛЯ Фрекен БОК   И Карлсона "Ты любишь буги-вуги???"

----------


## Валентина Андреева

http://files.mail.ru/FE1B2A5B8DF849B8AB1110A3A5FF66EC  МУЗЫКА - ПЕСНЯ"Ты любишь Буги Вуги" mp3

----------


## Валентина Андреева

[IMG]http://*********ru/4209736m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Я&нина

спасибо!!!!!!!! и вас от всей души с праздником

----------


## Фелиция-77

Очаровательная Фрэкен Бок!  А какой всесторонний подход к созданию образа: крылатые фразы, музыка, характер, действия и т.д. 
Я - новичок на форуме, учусь пользоваться, вникаю. Пробую отправить  фото.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3070244m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] 
Это моя ростовая кукла Громозеки. (Маску заказывала, туловище шила сама). 
Персонажей использую разных. На детских: клоунесса Веселинка, Инопланетянка Мио, баба Яга и фея Винкс - Флора.  На взрослых: Маг и волшебник, черлидеры, испанская(цыганская, восточная) гостья, мисс Россия, Красота и некоторые другие.

----------


## Фелиция-77

Надувной костюм (покупной). Я его назвала "Мисс Россия". 
[IMG]http://*********org/3019068m.jpg[/IMG]
Обыгрываю следующим образом. Обращаюсь к гостям со словами: "Думаю,  все согласятся, что самая красивая девушка на этом вечере, невеста. Однако нашлась одна нахальная девица, которая заявила, что она - лучше всех. Встречаем, обаятельную, прекрасную, бесподобную мисс города Н,такой-то  области и всей России"! Под музыку выходит переодетый мужчина в этом надувном костюме.С "красавицей" можно сфотографироваться, потанцевать и взять автограф. Конечно, зрелищность зависит и от выступающего, насколько он сможет сыграть. Конечно, идея переодевать мужчину в женщину не нова, но у нас в городе надувной персонаж необычен.
(Немного не в тему, извините. Не найду, где радужная цветная дискета на панели инструментов для быстрой загрузки фото).

----------


## Живинка

А мы готовимся к детским выпускным - детские сады и 4-ые кл., в том году был Незнайка, а в этом еще Мальвину хотим сшить, парик есть, если кто с платьем подскажет, будет класс! А то в книгах в  разных изданиях по разному представляют читателям ее образ.

----------


## тютюня

Не знаю сюда ли пишу правильно , но хотелось бы приобрести маски нижняя часть лица. у нас в городе нет таких может возможно почтой заказать.если кто знает дайте адрес буду благодарна.заранее спасибо.

----------


## mimika172

> Не знаю сюда ли пишу правильно , но хотелось бы приобрести маски нижняя часть лица. у нас в городе нет таких может возможно почтой заказать.если кто знает дайте адрес буду благодарна.заранее спасибо.


я из Магнитогорска .у нас продают в отделе Карнавалия.  они так же высылают почтой. чуть позже выложу ссылку на сайт..

----------


## mimika172

http://smilemagn.ru

----------


## Юля Чёрная

> А мы готовимся к детским выпускным - детские сады и 4-ые кл., в том году был Незнайка, а в этом еще Мальвину хотим сшить, парик есть, если кто с платьем подскажет, будет класс! А то в книгах в  разных изданиях по разному представляют читателям ее образ.


Мальвина - девочка с голубыми волосами, голова фарфоровая, туловище ватой набито. А платье - не суть важно. Подойдёт даже костюм Снегурочки с кружевами вместо меха.

----------


## тютюня

> http://smilemagn.ru


спасибо большое.вы меня выручили :Meeting:

----------


## Klubnica

Здравствуйте, а я на сима-ленде закупаюсь! там огромный выбор всякой праздничной продукции и по смешным ценам. http://www.sima-land.ru/
Правда там нет надувных костюмов( Но зато огромный выбор париков, очки всевозможные и есть костюмы на взрослых

----------


## irihka911

А я тоже думала что полумаски не найду в нашем городе а потом совершенно случайно наткнулась на рынке по 30 руб. всего конечно качество не очень но цена очень радует))))
 :Taunt:

----------


## Я&нина

> Здравствуйте, а я на сима-ленде закупаюсь


а мне очень интересно.. там оптовые закупки, вы  оптом берете то, что понравилось...

----------


## Я&нина

по просьбе выкладываю нарезки и материал по фрекен бок, т.к. ссылки устарели   http://rusfolder.com/38383331

----------


## натальяяя

а мы сейчас готовимся к детскому холлуйну))у нас планируется для помладше больее спакойная программа доброе привидение и карлсон,а для по старше конечно же монстры Хай против Дракулы)

----------


## ИрихаК

А я работаю в паре .Тут можно посмотреть https://vk.com/club44162134.Мы клоуны Ляпа иТяпа.И на другом празднике Буратино и черепаха Тортилла. А ещё Карлсон и весёлый гном ,но к сожалению фото этих персонажей пока нет.

----------


## irina51

> а мы сейчас готовимся к детскому холлуйну))у нас планируется для помладше больее спакойная программа доброе привидение и карлсон,а для по старше конечно же монстры Хай против Дракулы)


Мы тоже делали на детский Хэллоуин Монстру Хай! У детей сейчас эти персонажи в фаворе! :Smile3:  Ещё очень популярны Смурфики! 

А Севастополю огромный привет! :Yahoo:

----------


## kamar_kamar

хочу придумать образ вдвшника, но не знаю как его обыграть.

----------


## натальяяя

*irina51*, 
вам тоже привет от Севастополя)))

----------


## Катя Я

> а мы сейчас готовимся к детскому холлуйну))у нас планируется для помладше больее спакойная программа доброе привидение и карлсон,а для по старше конечно же монстры Хай против Дракулы)


Подскажите как часто вы работаете программу Монстер Хай? У меня образ Клодин Вульф - иногда в нем работаю .Девочкам постарше очень нравиться тема "Школы №0". Как проводите программу?

----------


## olga77

Всем привет! Смастрячила классный костюм Папандопалы. Вжохновили песенка из к/ф " Свадьба в Малиновке", а как обыграть затруднилась. Нужен пинок или намек на идею. Дальше сама разовью и на ваш суд представлю.

----------


## prozerpina65

> Всем привет! Смастрячила классный костюм Папандопалы. Вжохновили песенка из к/ф " Свадьба в Малиновке", а как обыграть затруднилась. Нужен пинок или намек на идею. Дальше сама разовью и на ваш суд представлю.


Мне кажется, сначала какое-то поздравление от него, а потом анимашечку с гостями под его песенку. Можно даже и движения взять те же. 
http://yandex.ru/video/search?filmId...BA%D1%81%D1%82
А вот и слова:
 Hа речном песочке я Марусю встретил -
     В розовых чулочках, талия - в корсете!
     Да-да, да-да - в розовых чулочках...
     Да-да, да-да, талия - в корсете...

     Вдруг - патруль, облава. Заштормило море.
     До свиданья, пава, я вернусь не скоро!
     Фью-фью, фью-фью, до свиданья, пава...
     Фью-фью, фью-фью, я вернусь не скоро...

     Где же ты, Маруся, с кем теперь гуляешь?
     Одного целуешь, а меня кусаешь!
     А-тпру, а-тпру, одного целуешь...
     А-тпру, а-тпру, а меня кусаешь...

----------


## анжутка

А я работаю в одном костюме, но под разными именами, например: сшила костюм героини из рекламы(она в бронхах у нас сидела, а АЦЦ еёё выгонял. С чемоданом эта дама уходила). В городе как раз была эпидемия гриппа_вот я и была Агриппина Карантиновна. (Моё фото сейчас стоит на аве). Затем в этом году была на новогодних корпоративах Мадам Журбон(в переводе "Баба Лошадь"), костюм мой поролоновый, я такая вся объёмная. А вот сегодня пришлось на 40 минут поздравить мужчину 55 лет, он увлекается футболом(вживую смотрит и в компьютере играет) - вот и пришла я к нему, как его любимая женщина Фифа(ударение на "И"), потому как есть такое в футболе "FIFA"(ударение на "а"). Все смеялись, а я жду следующего заказа и мой костюм, соответственно ждёт нового имени(дёшево, все довольны. Главное не форма, а содержание!!!!)

----------


## olga77

Переодически меняю персонажей на празднике. Вот начала с добавления таких героев, как лиса Алиса и Кот Базилио. Выходят под музыку из буратино, "Лаб-даб-дуба...", я вырезала слова, оставила лишь песню. Немного покривлялись, потанцевали. Потом всякие бла-бла (зачем пришли? и все такое) Потом провела игру. Может знаете, "Кролики" от В. Чупрова с ВКМ. Только я подвела так. " Друзья, март, капель, текут ручьи ит.д , а с чем еще ассоциируется март. Кто-нибудь обязательно скажет с котами. И тут я манками вызываю сначала одного, потом второго, ну и сообразим на.... еще и третьего. потом коты зовут себе по кошечке и с помощью шаров делают котят кто больше (надувают) шары не раздовала, на подносе в общаке. Все сопровождается музыкой, а дуют "под черный кот" Потом дружненько считаем (всякие комменты даю по размеру шаров, ну вы понимаете) награждаем, а потом под начальную музыку (лисы и кота) все танцуют. На последнем юбилее у меня Базилио с Алисой с в ее подол юбки побираться пошлию Два раза провела и все на ура. Тем более я знаю, что таких персонажей наши малочисленные ведущие еще не выставляли. В общем старый конкурс с новым дуновением. Ну вот впервые написала, (очень боюсь рецензий). Фото есть попробую выложить

----------


## olga77

Это фото

----------


## olga77

Может так?

----------


## olga77

Не вижу свою ссылку пишу как текст

----------


## olga77

У меня получилось! Ура! Спасибо Курочке! [IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5012737m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Логомахия

Доброе время суток ! Я работаю в основном под одним именем , но в разных костюмах.Изначально вела для взрослых вечеринку "Здравствуйте я ваша тетя", Так имя тети за мной и закрепилось. Пираткой работаю тоже под этим именем , но не родители , ни тем более дети даже не знают этот фильм, а имя то звучное , вообщем под именем Донна Роза де Альваторес меня многие и знают. 
Девочки , понимаю что уже пора нарабатывать новые программы для деток, а у меня только Капитан,Пират и Клоун, подскажите какую героиню на детских праздниках я могу еще представлять ,учитывая что мои размеры ох как далеки от 90-60-90. У меня мысли есть только по парным героям(Фрекен бок, Фиона) , а так как работаю одна, очень редко с дочкой, то нужен узнаваемый и любимый детьми персонаж без пары. Заранее благодарю всех !

----------


## olga77

Черепаха Тортила, Фея -крестная, Червовая королева (из фильма Алиса в стране чудес) очень колоритная особа, Снежная Королева (Для нг), Разбойница из "Бременских музыкантов", Баба Капа из Лунтика, Ну и Баба Яга конечно

----------


## Konstanzia

Классно !!!! Я в восторге от видео, только когда смотрела ... сочюствовала... знаю как жарко в этих костюмах. Но эфект этого стоит !

----------


## боевая

Я тоже стараюсь быть в теме. На вечеринку стиляг соорудила себе стиляжью причёску, на вечер в самолёте была стюардессой, была также пионером и сумаистом на детском празднике. Ну и неизменной снегурочкой. Скажу честно - в образе работать легче.

----------


## Виктория Улыбка

Сценарий с Фреки супер, я вот не так долго работаю аниматором , всего год и вот очень мало кто заказывает персонажей с мультиков на которых мы росли, вот Пеппи я с трудом уговаривала чтоб заказывали, очень азарная девочка....с Фреки или с карлсоном надо что-то додумать на ДР на час.

----------


## Виктория Улыбка

Шапокляшка чудная!)))

----------


## Виктория Улыбка

Крутоооо!!!

----------


## Виктория Улыбка

Вот молодец, подруге 5 баллов, а смотреть с рот нужно? )))

----------


## Ступа

> А я работаю в одном костюме, но под разными именами, например: сшила костюм героини из рекламы(она в бронхах у нас сидела, а АЦЦ еёё выгонял. С чемоданом эта дама уходила). В городе как раз была эпидемия гриппа_вот я и была Агриппина Карантиновна. (Моё фото сейчас стоит на аве). Затем в этом году была на новогодних корпоративах Мадам Журбон(в переводе "Баба Лошадь"), костюм мой поролоновый, я такая вся объёмная. А вот сегодня пришлось на 40 минут поздравить мужчину 55 лет, он увлекается футболом(вживую смотрит и в компьютере играет) - вот и пришла я к нему, как его любимая женщина Фифа(ударение на "И"), потому как есть такое в футболе "FIFA"(ударение на "а"). Все смеялись, а я жду следующего заказа и мой костюм, соответственно ждёт нового имени(дёшево, все довольны. Главное не форма, а содержание!!!!)


интересно придумали. со взрослыми можно и так. но с детьми надо костюм похожий на героя. человек паук, свинка пепа, фиксики. я думала подобный костюм сделать, на разные праздники детские чтобы подходил. но всем надо чтобы был как в оригинале)

----------


## &Strekoza&

> А вот и ссылка на отличный детский сценарий
> http://spb.zatey.ru/production/hit_s...chki/index.php


ой как жалко что ссылка не работает...очень интересная тема..тачки

----------


## Ольгия

> ссылка не работает.


К сожалению, я не помню, на какой сценарий была эта ссылка. Посмотрите вот этот http://zatey.ru/production/ideas/ide...c_dta3459.html

----------


## olya.pan

Девочки !Помогите !Купила ростовую куклу ангела ,а как обыграть не знаю , Дайте волшебный пинок , Спасибо !

----------


## natalka-73r

Добрый день! Ищу музыкальный материал по Фрекен Бок. Ваша ссылочка не открывается( Если есть возможность - продублируйте. Спасибо!

----------

